Where are the best sites to post about free Linux strategy games? - scorecard
======
scorecard
My subject is award-winning, hardcore strategy games rather than light
entertainment. Most of the games are open source. You need to know linux
command line to use the game package I've put together.

I thought Hacker News was a good place to post about this, but didn't get much
interest when I tried
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23725254](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23725254)

